# What tax is payable on house sale if both people are pensioners?



## anthonyspain (Mar 5, 2010)

My parents are selling their home in Spain and would like to know what tax is payable and how that can be reduced. I know they will need to speak to a lawyer and accountant for 100% info but a guide line would be great. They are both over 62 and are resident in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anthonyspain said:


> My parents are selling their home in Spain and would like to know what tax is payable and how that can be reduced. I know they will need to speak to a lawyer and accountant for 100% info but a guide line would be great. They are both over 62 and are resident in Spain?



I havent a clue! Is there a different rate for pensioners?? Hopefully someone will be able to give you a rough idea

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They're only 'pensioners' if they are over 65. If they were then there is no capital gains tax on the sale of a house that's been owned for more than 3 years as long as they are officially resident. ( Now includes tax declaration certificate. ) If they purchased the property before December 31st. 1986 then there is no cgt to pay either, for residents & non-residents.


----------

